
In the technology industry is it OK to work 5-9 schedule - strategynode
http://www.swayso.com/business/No-You-wont-get-promotions-vs-Yes-You-need-a-balance-In-the-technology-industry-is-it-OK-to-work-5-9-schedule#
======
rman666
I think headline should read "... to work 9-5 schedule", no?

------
davewicket
wat

